# Car Services and snowboard bags



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

If you put the seat down and stick it through the trunk, otherwise not even close.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't have experience with this but there's no way in hell it'll fit in the trunk. Ask for a minivan.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

jml22 said:


> If you put the seat down and stick it through the trunk, otherwise not even close.


unfortunately, town car back seats don't fold down


----------



## Liliana (Mar 24, 2013)

According to the dimensions here, the trunk seems to have about 64" available (162.5cm). It may work if you tilt it slightly, but if it's off by a tiny amount, it will be a bummer 

South Bay Sedan & Limo Service - Luggage Space in Lincoln Town Car, Cadillac Escalade


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

just put it in the back seat?:blink:


----------



## Liliana (Mar 24, 2013)

speedjason said:


> just put it in the back seat?:blink:


I'm guessing there may be a passenger or two in the back seat. It would be a mighty uncomfortable ride that way


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

It will probably fit in the trunk horizontally provided your board isn't too long. I can fit two snowboard bags into a NYC yellow taxi (the Crown Victoria sedan) without a problem provided I "squish" the ends of the bag where its just empty space (my board is 154cm). The Lincoln towncars are pretty spacious too.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Nope. Won't fit.
I've tried it a couple of times.
The driver put my bag in the back seat (I was travelling alone to the airport).
Gotta get a minivan if you have people in the back seat.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Duct tape and bungee cords. Done.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

When I took a town car from Vancouver to Whistler (rental car was closed due to flight delays and the taxi looked sketchy as fuck. no busses at 3am).

The guy was able to stick my wife's 156 bag on the center console for us.

My bag 165 ended up sticking out of the back of the trunk and we just used a bungie cord to keep the trunk/bag in place. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

hoboken said:


> Does anyone know if a snowboard travel bag (165cm) will fit in the trunk of a Lincoln Town Car? I'm going to take a car service to the airport and needed to know if a Town Car will work or if I should get a minivan instead
> 
> Thanks!


If it's just you but it either in the back seat crosswise or lay the front seat back as much as you can then thread it throufpght the passenger window so it sets on the front bad back dashboard.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

I talked to the car service and they're going to send a Ford Flex instead - Thanks for all your advice!


----------

